# Omnisphere: Big Analog Strings



## jcshirke (Oct 21, 2017)

I am trying to edit the Big Analog Strings patch in Omnisphere. I'm happy with the overall sound I have, but I am trying to get the attack (I think?) to be quicker. At the moment, if I play a chord right on the downbeat, the chord doesn't ring out immediately; the swell makes it sound like I'm playing behind the beat. 

I'm not really sure what I need to do to get the patch to respond quicker to my playing. Any ideas what parameters I need to edit? I could just start turning knobs, but I'm afraid I'll kill the fundamental sound.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 21, 2017)

Reduce the "A" slider (attack) of the ADSR amp envelope on the right hand side.

The patch has an A and B layer so you'll need adjust both parts. You can do each separately or click the 'link' button at the bottom of the window to make changes that effect both A/B layers together.

Further info here: https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/layer_page/envelopes/page02.html


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 21, 2017)

Ollie said:


> Reduce the "A" slider (attack) of the ADSR amp envelope on the right hand side.
> 
> The patch has an A and B layer so you'll need adjust both parts. You can do each separately or click the 'link' button at the bottom of the window to make changes that effect both A/B layers together.
> 
> Further info here: https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/layer_page/envelopes/page02.html



Thank you so much, Ollie. I've already tweaked the attack just enough to solve my problem, and the fundamental sound is identical. And thanks for the link as well!


----------



## Jaap (Oct 21, 2017)

You can also adjust the start time of the sample per layer (above the reverse knob). Maybe that helps a bit?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 21, 2017)

Jaap said:


> You can also adjust the start time of the sample per layer (above the reverse knob). Maybe that helps a bit?



Cool !! Whee! PluginGuru just showed this same tip ( Attack / Start Time ) on current YT_ Livestream. 

*@ Japp* _ looking hard at your sale and especially ... 'TIME' Soundset


----------



## Jaap (Oct 22, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Cool !! Whee! PluginGuru just showed this same tip ( Attack / Start Time ) on current YT_ Livestream.
> 
> *@ Japp* _ looking hard at your sale and especially ... 'TIME' Soundset



Oh nice that he covered that  (am on the good track then with my thinking hehe) and nice that you are thinking about it!


----------

